# 3mb running with the bulls



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Redfish and shark bite pretty solid with the moving tide. Middle son been wanting to catch something on a “yo-yo” (thanks YouTube) he landed that 33incher by hand, using the yo-yo.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks like some fun. Good job dad.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You talking about irons?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

MrFish said:


> You talking about irons?


pretty fish but why so skinny ? I've seen several fish and also catching one about 44ins and way under weight. Sad


----------

